# Dubai and Afghanistan



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Couple of light trails from Dubai first….

DSCF0750 by whiskas2, on Flickr

DSCF0753 by whiskas2, on Flickr

Then the required PPE for going to / from work in Afghanistan aboard the B6 (armoured toyota land cruiser - they are everywhere out here)

DSCF0757 by whiskas2, on Flickr

Views from the roof of the digs, including the famous Kabul landmark of Radio Hill or "Wireless Hill" as the yanks over here call it.

DSCF0761 by whiskas2, on Flickr

DSCF0760 by whiskas2, on Flickr

DSCF0765 by whiskas2, on Flickr

And the very chic spiral stairs in the digs, ex soviet ministry of something…..

DSCF0769 by whiskas2, on Flickr

More coming! I can carry the camera at work somedays but it depends on whats going on that day and the ANA and ANP Afghan National Army and Afghan National Police sometimes have a sense of humour issue over it……


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, a bit different to Heathrow Graeme!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> Wow, a bit different to Heathrow Graeme!


Yeah in so many ways big lad!!

I did think of you and the old job when the local driver pitched up at the airport in the armoured B6, made me chuckle, its in pretty good nick for something that drives round here and ways 3 ton on top of a standard land cruiser…..

Will get you a photo when I can without being shot at!!!! and the price? we rent them for about £10k each a month.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah in so many ways big lad!!
> 
> I did think of you and the old job when the local driver pitched up at the airport in the armoured B6, made me chuckle, its in pretty good nick for something that drives round here and ways 3 ton on top of a standard land cruiser…..
> 
> Will get you a photo when I can without being shot at!!!! and the price? we rent them for about £10k each a month.


Safe to say you're not cycling to work.


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

If you can get up to the Olympic swimming pool and the diving platforms, you should be able to get some good images up there. Fantastic city, more so now than in my time there and loads of fantastic potential for images if the situation allows ! ! !


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Will ST said:


> If you can get up to the Olympic swimming pool and the diving platforms, you should be able to get some good images up there. Fantastic city, more so now than in my time there and loads of fantastic potential for images if the situation allows ! ! !


Yeah all the LN's I work with are telling me about that but we are very restricted in where we can go at the moment, TB stuck a magnetic mine on the side of a soft skin minibus this morning and killed 8 people on the way to work at the Min of Ag or somewhere…. So we are stuck in B6's or getting the LN's to go out to spinneys etc!

Would love to get up wireless hill and take some pics from there!


----------



## sharmam114 (Apr 9, 2014)

Would love to see more pics of dubai mate... Good work!


----------

